# My tank stinks...literally



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So...I've never had much problem with my tank smelling. Even when the skimmer needed to be emptied, it smelled bad - like it should - but didn't smell up the house.

Now... i had to replace my Bubble King with a Vertex Omega 180i and the smell is very different and smelling up the whole house when i need to empty it. The smells lingers for a long time! It's kind of that nasty sewer smell you get from algae. The water in my overflow and sometimes the sump has the same bad smell. I have no idea why this has started happening since I restarted the tank. The only thing that I have now that I didn't have much of before is quite a bit of bubble algae.

There are no P04 or ammonia and No3 is 5, and there is no other algae in the tank. So nutrients seem tone minimal.

Any ideas what could be causing the smell and how i can minimize the smell?

Cheers


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Judging from your full tank shot ... could it be one of your anemone has somehow died? Dead anemone stinks badly when they rot ... just a thought


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Only deaths would be some snails. But the smell has been there since I replaced the skimmer and the anemone has split 3 times  No other indication of any decay, chemical warfare or deaths


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I would run some carbon to reduce the smell. It worked for me once before when I the tank had that fishy smell to it. I didn't have the smell again so similar to you I didn't know why it was there.

My skimmer waste runs into a separate collection container with a breather on top that has room to put carbon in it to also reduce the smell.

And just to add, I didn't run the carbon through a reactor, I had a filter sock so I just put a few cups in that and hung it by the sump intake and within 24 hours all was good.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Great idea. Never occurred to me to run carbon. Doing that now! cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Carbon works but try chemi-pure as well. Worth it!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Or simply put ... your tank "Stinks"!!!  

Don't get mad ... just had to ... LOL


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool. I'll check that out as well. Hate adding too many things when the tank is healthy and balanced.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Or simply put ... your tank "Stinks"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. That was the double entendre I was going for.


----------



## Reef Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

Inject Ozone into the skimmer.. Should remove all smell.

Mike


----------

